# Washington Co.Hunting and Fishing;12 Openings



## CaptainRon

*Washington Co. Trophy Managed tract and normal Ga. reg. tracts; 7 openings left*

1300 Acres Washington Co. Ga : 925 Acres Trophy Only, 375 Acres Normal Ga. Regs. Abundant Deer, Turkey and well-stocked ponds. Year-round foodplots, soybean field, winter grain, mineral sites, supplemental feeding, exisiting stands. Furnished campsites with water, electricity, and septic. You pay power bill. 7 openings left at $1000 per member.
Contact: Ron T. Stokes, 478-552-0358 H. 478-232-2079 C.
 E-mail: walkswithdeer31035@yahoo.com


----------



## fredw

Captain Ron, how many total members?  What part of the county?


----------



## CaptainRon

FredW, We will have 15 total members counting me and my assistant farm mgr. We are located 3 miles from Harrison and 8 miles from Sandersville in southern edge of county.
    Thanks for your interest,
     Ron


----------



## Huntervationist

*hey dropped u p.m.. looking forward to it*

sent p.m.


----------



## CaptainRon

*Turkeys wearing me out*

Huntervationist, Good to hear from you. Turkeys still scratching up planted corn. They're wearing me out. They start at one end of row and don't quit till they get to other side. I've replanted that field 3 times! I've been watching the deer feed across the pond,3 good size ones. Dustin saw a buck at well gate that had only shed one side. Man they're awful late shedding this year. He said, it was tall,good mass,4 pts on the one side. Deer are wearing mineral sites out. Need to get another 150lbs when we hit S'ville. Thinking awful hard about the bass pond,but may go clear area for new foodplot. Give me a shout.


----------



## dynamic caller

*lease*

Openings still available? When does the year start and stop for the lease? Might be interested.


----------



## CaptainRon

Dynamic caller,  New memberships start at end of current turkey season and go thru the end of next turkey season. Membership includes deer,turkey,small game,and fishing. I'll be glad to show you the farm if you like. The place really sells itself. Every type of hunting terrain imaginable. I've got a 12pt,10pt,9pt, and 8pt(19.5 inside spread) all killed right here. If I can get scanner to work I'll try to post some pics. I've still got openings for now.
Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## dynamic caller

*lease*

I might be interested, kinda waiting until the end of turkey season to make my decision. How many turkey hunters are members? Also is this on tract or several small ones. Shoot me an email to sarcher@dynamiccalls.com ,  Thanks


----------



## Ballcoach

This is a great tract.  I have hunted it for 2 seasons and will continue to do so.  Feel free to send a PM if you would like more info.


----------



## CaptainRon

Dynamic Caller, Sent you an e-mail
Thanks,
Ron


----------



## Bruz

*Photos of Deer*

I visited the property this weekend and it is everything Ron says. I took some photos of the Deer that Ron has mounted.

Bruz


----------



## CaptainRon

This land has been in my family for four generations. If you take the time to look at this property,you'll  join. You will not find a better place or better people anywhere. Don and I planted 2 more corn plots yesterday after rebuilding planter. We've got eight to do today. The deer Bruz posted for me came from right here. The inside spreads go from 16" to 19.5". I live and work here everyday. I don't have no checking and no savings but the best hunting and fishing around. That's an easy tradeoff for me!


----------



## Huntervationist

*Let me see.... what can say about capt.'s place?*

      

If you think im streching it abit..........guys this aint no fish story.
If your thinking about looking at a place., just thinking.....start here first!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Walkie Takie

*How many do you need  ???????*

Man that sound's great , I need to stop in and see what going on there  .  we're  still on Dukes road ,  pass  Riddleville    land was cut , but look's better than every    , are you pass  riddleville  on 242  ?????    w/t


----------



## CaptainRon

Hey, We're between 242 and hwy.15. We've got seven openings left. I'd be glad to show you around . Everyone I've showed this year has joined. Just give me a call. Leave a message on cell or farm phone if you don't get me. Farm-478-552-0358. Cell-478-232-2079.
Thanks,
 Ron


----------



## Huntervationist

how many openings now ron?
I left you a message about the guys from macon, hope they join!


----------



## GeauxLSU

Ron,
Sounds VERY nice!    
Why so many openings?  My club, which is similar in offerings had 70 percent turnover last year (most guys just didn't hunt at all).  I always find it weird how some clubs that have very little to offer stay packed and some with plenty to offer including potential always seem to have high turnover.    
Anyway, good luck filling and if I wasn't in a club, I'd be coming have a look see.   Hope you get it filled with some GOOD guys!  There's definitely some here.  
Another bump for your thread anyway....   
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## CaptainRon

Last year I had leased property to a group that had indicated that they would continue to manage the trophy only tract as I had for years. Several of these guys had hunted with me for awhile and I had no reason to doubt them. Turns out that some of them were poor stewards of the land so I decided to reassume my duties as benevolent dictator and run the club as I have for the previous 18 years. In all that time I only had to ask two people to leave one of which was a guest. Therefore, given my previous track record I decided to reassume my leadership duties. I ruffled a few feathers I suppose but these guys lacked the judgement and skills required for longterm management. Some of the guys that hunted under last years lease are great guys and will be back . I've never had a problem recruiting quality people with like-minded goals.
Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## TA270

Does the membership include kids. Do you build your own food plots or are all the food plots built by you. Can you bring guests. Thanks
                                       TA270


----------



## CaptainRon

Greetings, All spouses, children 16 and under may hunt,fish for free. Don and I usually plant around 40 food plots annually ;however, we gladly accept any help offered and encourage members to plant. I provide 60K worth of equipment and all the fuel you can use at no charge. As Dad has always said, let no tree stand in the way of an access road or food plot.(We're in the tree farm business) Guest days are 4 per member for deer season beginning after the first week of season. You may bring as many guests as you like to turkey hunt or fish as often as you like as long as they accompany a member.
Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## Tom Borck

CaptainRon said:
			
		

> Greetings, All spouses, children 16 and under may hunt,fish for free.



LOVE that rule!!!  Thanks!  

Good luck finding members!!  If did not already have several places to hunt I would jump all over this!!


----------



## CaptainRon

Are you any kin to Ted Borck who managed the Allman Brothers Band? He's a friend of my dad.
Ron


----------



## Tom Borck

CaptainRon said:
			
		

> Are you any kin to Ted Borck who managed the Allman Brothers Band? He's a friend of my dad.
> Ron



Don't know!  There are not too many Borck's around...might be


----------



## chrisk

Captain Ron,
Sent you a PM.


----------



## TA270

CaptainRon,
  Sent you a PM!


----------



## CaptainRon

Chris, I didn't get your e-mail. My account is listed walkswithdeer31035@yahoo.com or you can call me at 478-552-0358 or 478-232-2079 and leave me a message if you don't get me. I'll be glad to answer any questions you might have. I'll be out putting nitrogen on corn but will be back this evening.

Thanks,
Ron


----------



## chrisk

Capt Ron - 
Re-sent the email, but will also call you.  
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## CaptainRon

Only seven openings left out of 15 total on 1300 acres.  Farm tour at your convenience. Any interesting trades considered. Three to four Trohy Deer harvested yearly. Let's make a deal! I'm ready to stop recruiting and get back to planting. Early pay discount available now!
CaptainRon, 478-552-0358Farm,478-232-2079Cell. Please leave a message if you don't get me. E-mail is walkswithdeer31035@yahoo.com


----------



## CaptainRon

Early pay discount of $150. Dues now only $850. If you can find a better deal let me know. I might want to join too!


----------



## Model70

*Ajc*

As much as I dis-like , dis-agree with The Atlanta Journal Constitution,  When I ran an ad for the DMX Hunt Club,  the response was incrediable. I had over 30 calls and filled my club quickly and easily.  It cost me about 80 bucks.  Well worth it, You might want to give that a try so you get back to farming deer....


----------



## CaptainRon

Thanks for the info I sincerely appreciate any help offered. When you manage 1300 acres by yourself help is often a rare commodity indeed.


----------



## CaptainRon

Better Hurry ,six openings left out of fifteen. Gone Foodplotting.
Catain Ron


----------



## chrisk

Capt Ron - 
Sent you an email.  
Chris


----------



## jeshoffstall

*Sent you an email*

Captain Ron - Sent an email


----------



## CaptainRon

Please call me at 478-552-0358 or cell-478-232-2079 and I'll be glad to answer any questions you might have.


----------



## CaptainRon

*Six openings left*

Call 478-552-0358 or 478-232-2079 or e-mail walkswithdeer31035@yahoo.com. Better hurry only six openings left and prospects coming June 5.
Ron


----------



## CaptainRon

It's now or never time. Mailing out G.O.N. land coupon today for the July issue. You simply will not find a better place to hunt and fish or better people. If you look at this place you'll join.Contact me soon for a farm tour. Had a cancellation for this weekend: some guys couldn't make it.


----------



## Huntervationist

Here's a bump for you...appreciate the ride around the other day...those food plots r looking great!!!
This cold hit me for round 2 saturday night, and here it is monday morning and im still hacking up junk out of my chest!!
try to get out and see this afternoon!


----------



## Huntervationist

bump...I think he still has a few openings...better hurry!


----------



## Huntervationist

bump


----------



## dherrin

Hey Ron sounds great, how far from Grayson? Im ready to join a great club, would like to visit this Sat.


----------



## CaptainRon

Hey, I'd say from Grayson you'd be looking at around 2hrs,15minutes. Be glad to show you around this weekend. Been seeing deer everyday. The summer plots are doing well and the deer said they sure do appreciate that smorgasboard. Just let me know and I'll make sure you have directions.
Ron 478-552-0358,478-232-2079 cell


----------



## CaptainRon

Ad for members runs in G.O.N. July 1st. If your looking for that perfect spot,better quit procrastinating. 478-552-0358,478-232-2079 or e-mail walkswithdeer31035@yahoo.com


----------



## CaptainRon

Still have a few openings. Had two super guys from N.C. join yesterday. Discount still available.
Ron


----------



## CaptainRon

*Dues lowered to $750*

Recruiting almost over,dues now $750. 478-552-0358
Ron


----------



## CaptainRon

In response to callers, I am not interested in splitting memberships. They will remain Deer,Turkey,and Fishing for $750 in fairness to the members who have paid their dues and I feel, given furnished campsites with water,septic,and power, year-round foodplots,etc..,its a deal whether you participate in one or all offered benefits.
Thanks for your interest,
Ron


----------



## dherrin

*Club*

Hey Ron do you have bunk house or lodge?


----------



## CaptainRon

Sorry, no bunkhouse or camphouse. Camping sites with water,power,septic. You pay power bill.


----------



## CaptainRon

Will have only a couple of openings for 2006. Over 40 acres of foodplots for this year. Call for a free farm tour and free turkey hunt. 478-552-0358


----------



## gaboy219

approximately how far do you think the land is from warner robins?


----------



## Hintz

gaboy219 said:
			
		

> approximately how far do you think the land is from warner robins?


mapquest does wonders


----------



## jones

Do you know the folks at cobb &cobb seed?


----------



## CaptainRon

Approx 60 mi from Wonderful Robbins. Know of the boys at Cobb and Cobb. I trade with Robert Garrett-U.S. Supply,Tennile,Ga.


----------



## Walkie Takie

*Washington co*

ttt, captain Ron  we're just down the road from you ,
   just off 242 passed Riddleville   ,  Washington co  
 has some nice deer and turkeys  ,   wish I could join both clubs but it's all I can do to hunt the one I'am in now.
  do you have any Fla boys hunting w/ you  ,  we got 6 that hunt w/ us  and they are good guys  
 good luck    w/t


----------



## tknight

When will the membership start?  After turkey season like you have previously stated or upon receipt of money?  Thanks...


----------



## CaptainRon

*talking turkey*

Let me be clear. Ordinarily dues paid now would grant members deer and turkey rights for next season and not include this turkey season. However after 19 years of club management, I understand that flexibility in policy is a necessity in any long term management plan. My maximum number of members is 15. I only filled 12 of these spots counting myself for last deer and current turkey season .Therefore, I do not mind including the current turkey season for those who join now. Of those 12 members several of us do not turkey hunt.  In all my years of managing this farm I have never had more than two to three serious turkey hunters. The normal pattern is that most of the club will give a vain attempt on opening weekend and then they are through. I myself will be in pursuit of the other white meat (Fish) in one of the well-stocked ponds here on the property. I try in vain each year to encourage more turkey hunting because of the well-documented destuction they do to my food-plots. So if it will encourage the death of more turkeys I'll gladly throw in this season. We are overpopulated!


----------



## Walkie Takie

*Washington co.*

ttt


----------



## CaptainRon

WALKIE TAKIE, Got some great guys from Fla.,N.C. and north Ga. as well . I've generally found that when you get guys willing to travel this far with considerable personal expense they're usually serious, good ethical hunters.


----------

